# TTB's Journal



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I have decided to make a journal.. From just my basic life as a 15 year old and of course most of this is going to be animal related since that is what im all about :-D so yeah.. 

Well yesterday we felt the effects of tropical storm Isaac. Thankfully it didn't even hit us here in Florida, but unfortunately it is going straight for Louisianna! When I went to school yesterday it was just sprinkling a little bit. But by lunch time it was down pouring, we had tornado warnings and we were worried that we would be kept at school and not released until later when it was safe. So we were dismissed from school 20 minutes early, at 1:20 pm. It was down pouring. We got on the bus and drove through very deep water. There were small cars getting stuck in the water, traffic jams everywhere! 
So finally we reach my bus stop and I took my shoes off and ran in my socks (sounds gross but otherwise my shoes would be really gross) and ran in knee deep water to my parent's van. We went and picked up my sisters from school and made it back home.. We only lost power for about 5 hours.. They decided to close school for today.. which is funny because in my town there is very minimal rain today and very minimal flooding. Down south more there is still awful flooding. We got 7 inches of rain between 1 and 2 pm that day!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Check the water for interesting fish.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Check the water for interesting fish.


Haha yeah watch an alligator would get me! xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But seriously who knows what kind of interesting fish you could use for aquariums are in that water maybe some ones betta escaped,and waiting for you to find it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I've heard people have seen walking cat fish in the water! 

A couple weeks ago when our power was going on & off, on off, etc. Teeney's tank light was flickering and for hours she eas lethargic and wasn't responding to seeing me like normal.. Within a few hours she perked up and was herself.

She's doing that again! I don't know why! Last time it was just stress from the light


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

WARNING: PHOTO SPAM!! xD
Okay so I really love taking pictures and I really love my animals so I get excited when the pics come out nice!









































This one is of the boys together. The white one is very old (14 yrs) and he is partially blind, so thats why his eye looks weird


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

They are so handsome! I love pitties, such goofy little boogers; love, love, love the brindles.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

katydidmischief said:


> They are so handsome! I love pitties, such goofy little boogers; love, love, love the brindles.


Thank you! And yes they are very very silly, especially the younger one ;-)
He wont take his allergy pills without baby talk. :roll:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

TGIF!!! I hope everyone has a great weekend! :-D


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, I saw your photos from Isaac and my heart just about dropped! I live in Orlando Fl and we didnt even get near that much rain! 

Also adorable dogs! I love pits they are just to cute! You take amazing photos, what type of camera do you use?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Kelly0727 said:


> Wow, I saw your photos from Isaac and my heart just about dropped! I live in Orlando Fl and we didnt even get near that much rain!
> 
> Also adorable dogs! I love pits they are just to cute! You take amazing photos, what type of camera do you use?


Yeah and we didn't even get the worst of the rain- Wellington got it BAD.
Thanks!! I use the Kodak easy share c182. It does a nice job taking pictures outdoors but I have trouble getting nice ones inside


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I love that picture of the flowers! Simply gorgeous.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

BIG change, full of disappointment.. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1223308#post1223308


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your pics are fantastic! You should become a photographer. Lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Your pics are fantastic! You should become a photographer. Lol


 
Thanks DQ! ive always loved taking pictures of everything, especially my animals because they are my joy. My school has a photography class, im taking the prerequisite this year(sorry probably mispelled that lol) so I can take it next year. id like to take drawing too. :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

It has been tough without Teeney but the support from the people here has made me feel a whole lot better, its so sweet. :3
But im still sticking around the forum, i love it.

We are working on creating a newsletter here on the forum, im the "manager" and one of the writers, we have a whole team contributing to this, I cant wait! First issue is supposed to be posted on september 17th, here is the thread that talks about it and how you can contribute to the newsletter. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=113045


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What can I do to contribute?


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I take photography at school, I used to love it but latley it's seemed to be a bit of a 'chore'. I'm not sure why though. Anyways, your Pitbulls are so so so adorable!


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Ooh I also love photography, and your photos are stunning  Love the one of the brindle pittie smiling  And your older pup looks so snuggly, I wanna hug him.

I took a photography class my freshman year of college and I loved it. I hope you will post some of your work for the class on here for us  he he.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yet another awful thing happened.......................... :-(
Malachi has gone down hill health wise over the past few months. Well yesterday Malachi was a lot worse, he was vomiting up stomach acid and stood up and just peed where he was standing which is totally unlike him.
It took that for my dad to realize that he was suffering.

So I got a couple hours to see him before they took him to the vet. I had them stop and get him a cheeseburger before the vet.
They found a tumor in his throat and a big one in his stomach, both cancerous. He was losing muscle mass (explains the weirdness on his head)

The vet said he was in a lot of pain, so they had him put down. My mom said that he wagged his tail until the second he passed away.
Love you, Malachi <33 1998- 9/13/2012

He's the white one in the photo.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh no  I'm so so sorry, Teeney! *big hugs*

Rest In Peace, sweet puppy! <3


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you, Toad. He was a wonderful dog and I am blessed to have had him in my life.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Teeney. He was a handsome boy. :-(


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I just noticed your siggy, I am sorry your dog had to suffer at the hands of your father


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I just noticed your siggy, I am sorry your dog had to suffer at the hands of your father


I know. Luckily he eventually realized that he was suffering; unfortunately he didn't seem to realize until it got very bad. Although I am sad, I'm also thankful that he finally stood up and took him to the vet, where he was euthanized.
My dad is very upset.
He made a vet appointment for my other dog for his problems as well.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

teeneythebetta said:


> My dad is very upset.
> He made a vet appointment for my other dog for his problems as well.


progress!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My dad is allowing me to go to volunteer at the local no kill animal shelter today! (if you didn't already know, about 1 1/2 months ago he said I couldn't go because I'm unsocial and need more time with people than animals.)
I miss the animals there, and the people I work with!

I heard the last 2 weeks they had a TON of adoptions- 17 dogs & 6 cats in good homes :-D <3 that is a lot for us, we usually only get 1-2 dogs and 2-3 cats per week.

I will be taking lots of pictures of my favorite babies, will post them later! 
They will be taken with my iPod camera though, so not super high quality :/


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

That's awesome  I love volunteering at our local shelter. I get so excited when the dogs get adopted!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Im back with more pictures!

LOL I feel like this is more of a photo journal than anything... xD

Butterfly!










Cake!









Of course.. once again.. my baby <3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome Pictures! Your dog is soo cute.. ;3


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

You really are an amazing photographer! I love that photo of your pup--he looks adorable.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

BIG UPDATE!!!!

Okay so my dad wanted to buy a puppy >.<
I strongly strongly believe in adopting shelter dogs. But my dad obviously didn't care and just wanted to buy a puppy.

So we got a handsome 12 week old yorkie pup, his name is Buddy. ^.^ Although I do not like where he came from, I FREAKING LOVE THIS GUY! xD


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't stand the cuteness! What's his name? awwwwwwwwww!!!!!!

edit: oh I missed it, BUDDY!

Sounds like you got him from a backyard breeder? Just hope he doesn't have any health problems your dad will refuse to pay for :shock:

Will your dad get him fixed or does he want to become the next backyard breeder :-?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I can't stand the cuteness! What's his name? awwwwwwwwww!!!!!!
> 
> edit: oh I missed it, BUDDY!
> 
> ...


Yes, a BYBer. Although I must say its not as bad as the typical BYBer- they're fed good quality food, and came with vet papers. 
Not that it makes it right. 

DeeOhJee has a follow up vet appt in a few weeks and my dad is taking him to it. I think after losing Malachi he realized how fragile life is. He is also taking this puppy to have his follow up shots. I'm not sure if he's getting him neutered.

When I saw him looking at pups online, I tried telling him the difference between a BYBer and a reputable breeder. But he told me to get off my high horse. :roll:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Vet records are a good sign, also that he is 12 weeks old and not 6 :-?


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree with Registered's post above 

Also, he is too cute! And, I love the photo of your big puppy sitting next to him!

Though your dad didn't want to take your advice, I love that you've done all your research and know all about the BYB issues, etc. You're a smart cookie


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Anyone care to tell me the difference between an un-reputable BYB and a reputable one? My family is looking into getting a pup, but I'd really like to know what to look for in BYB area.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Most BYB don't do health/genetic tests on their dogs because they are trying to make a quick buck off the litter.

http://www.cbsnews.com/2100-500199_162-671062.html


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Thanks alot!

I really want to adopt from my local shelter though.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Omgosh he is sosoooo cute! They look like they are going to be great companions!


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

magnum said:


> Anyone care to tell me the difference between an un-reputable BYB and a reputable one? My family is looking into getting a pup, but I'd really like to know what to look for in BYB area.


Good breeders have clean kennels, will allow you to see both parents if requested, and will have vet records on everyone including mom and dad. They test for genetic disorders inherent in their breed, and will not breed a pair that have shown ANY genetic issue in the offspring. For instance, we had a GSD breeder at the vet clinic I work at whom had a lot of pups out of one pair with megaesophagus. They no longer bred that pair after that litter.

If you're looking at a larger breed, like GSD, Lab, etc, you'll want to ask about hip dysplasia in the line. Good breeders will have had their animals checked and submitted x-rays to the OFA.

BYBers don't always do the genetic testing. They should still have had their animals vaccinated and treated if they were ill (some pups get kennel cough in a high-number environment), gotten their first deworming, and should still allow you to meet mom and dad if both are available. The litter should be clean; if they're kept in a home, ask to see where they've been kept; if they're outside, make sure the pen is clean and there's fresh water available. If they have more animals than a person can reasonably handle or will not allow you to see kennels/pens/conditions, be cautious.

Anyway, hope that helps a little. 

And Teeney, he is adorable! I agree with adoption first, but I can see why you love him! That face... And it looks like he gets along with your other pup already.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you guys! :-D

Another Thing to keep in mind is that reputable breeders don't sell on puppyfind, or Craigslist, etc.
And typically they only care for 1 litter at a time, and only breed one breed of dog, that way they can devote their time & attention to just one.
And the parents should be champions in shows. 

IMO there's nothing wrong with buying from a reputable breeder.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

teeneythebetta;1256055
And the parents should be champions in shows. ;)[/QUOTE said:


> This is the definition of real breeder for me - IMO, no one has any business breeding a dog that hasn't been proven in either conformation or working classes.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I joined a forum for yorkie owners a couple days ago, before we got Buddy, and I have learned so much already!
http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/

We had him taken to the groomers today and although I think he's still cute, I miss the fuzziness! At least he still has a fuzzy head lol )


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

it will grow back fast, don't worry! I think my toy poodle is cutest just before grooming time when he is at his fuzziest :lol:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow I am soo happy it is Friday tomorrow! 

Do you think DeeOhJee's bed is big enough for Buddy? Lol no but seriously, this bed is designed for a huge dog like a german shepherd. 











I am having forum troubles, every time I click on an email notification for a reply in a thread im subscribed to, it takes forever to load! I heard some others are having this happen too, so sorry if I dont reply/ it takes me awhile to reply.

Buddy and DeeOhJee are going to the vet together in about a week. DeeOhJee has a follow up appt. and Buddy will get another set of shots.
After Buddy gets his rabies shot in about a month, he will also get a license. Our animal control offers a thing where if your dog is licensed and rabies vaccinated, you can submit your forms and they give out 10 free vouchers for spay/neuter each week. So it looks like he will be neutered. Although he probably wont be done until 5-6 mos old.
I think my parents are submitting DeeOhJee's paper work as well.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Busy busy weekend.
Yesterday I went to clean a woman's house, for about 6 hours. Thank god, I really needed the money because I've been worried about how I was gonna buy cat food. Phew! Then came home to walk the dogs. Apparently two squirrels came out of no where and I didnt see them until we were about 6 feet away. Well DeeOhJee saw them while we were running, and he went after them (he hates squirrels) and I ended up falling xD I felt so stupid. But anyways, i came home with a bleeding elbow, and scrapes on my left shoulder, knees, hands and left wrist. FUN FUN! :-D

Today I cleaned and removed a virus from my computer! I downloaded a photo editor, and when the photo editor downloaded, it downloaded seperate programs that were viruses. After hours of online tutorials from computer genuises, its gone! WOOT WOOT :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been really busy lately, especially with house training Buddy.
I am getting together with the people that help out with the newsletter, and theyre going to take my place and run it.

Im not looking forward to not this weekend, but the weekend after that. My grandparents are coming. They were told that we got a yorkie and their response was that my aunt has a yorkie that bites. 
They hate my other dog for no good reason- only because he is not a boxer. (which is their breed of choice)
:-(

Why do people hate dogs just because they are not of their favorite breed??


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw... I'm so sorry. :\ Boxers aren't my favorite breed, but I don't hate them! What did they say exactly about Buddy? That he's going to bite no matter what?!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Aw... I'm so sorry. :\ Boxers aren't my favorite breed, but I don't hate them! What did they say exactly about Buddy? That he's going to bite no matter what?!


Pretty much. Because of my aunt heather's mean dog, they hate the breed. 
There are boxers that bite. But not all do. So I don't understand the thought process there. :roll:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Just because an animal is mean, doesn't mean all are!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Let me guess, this set of grandparents are _your father's_ parents, right? :roll::lol:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Let me guess, this set of grandparents are _your father's_ parents, right? :roll::lol:


Yes indeed. My mom's parents passed away.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

DeeOhJee and Buddy went to the vet today.
Buddy got shots and the vet gave us flea/heart meds and all that good stuff...
And DeeOhJee got some spray for his paws and ear cleanser 

And my dad is going to neuter BOTH dogs! :-D
The vet usually charges $250 for neutering but my local animal control gives out free vouchers for spay/neuter to licensed and vaccinated dogs. 
And the local no kill animal shelter hosts low cost spay/neuter for $30 for small dogs.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Some more photos ahhhahaha :-D
I think i wanna take photography class next year.

ANyways these have a change of senery which I like.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

teeneythebetta said:


> DeeOhJee and Buddy went to the vet today.
> Buddy got shots and the vet gave us flea/heart meds and all that good stuff...
> And DeeOhJee got some spray for his paws and ear cleanser
> 
> ...


Yay Dad! There's hope for the old man yet :lol:

You have some awesome doggies!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh i forgot to mention.

Im not doing the newsletter any more. But the other awesome people on the forum are taking over! :-D

My cat baby still doesnt like buddy.
but patrick does. POUTY FACE AHA


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Really adorable!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh god, do you ever worry if you'll step on Buddy? He's just so small... AND ADORABLE. :3 And DeeOhJee is so good looking! xD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh god, do you ever worry if you'll step on Buddy? He's just so small... AND ADORABLE. :3 And DeeOhJee is so good looking! xD


Ehh, hes pretty good around him. He stepped on Buddy's paw about once when Buddy was walking under him lol. But hes fine. 
Buddy enjoys chewing on DeeOhJee's ears lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Well we celebrated my little sister's 4th birthday this weekend and I took this picture. Dunno why but I like this pic 










Buddy really likes his popcicle toy.











Oh and I found this frankenstein dog halloween costume, we used it a long time ago for our jack russel. So obviously its too big for buddy but I thought it still looked cute.
My mom said we can get him a costume next year.... or hey maybe this one will fit him by then.
I told her we should get scooby and scrappy doo collars for DeeOhJee and Buddy and then they can be.. ya know.. scooby and scrappy. 










Also, today is Baby, my cat,'s 2nd birthday!  And I made her a 'cake' using wellness minced turkey canned food, a bit of dry innova and some temptations treats.
I was going to put some chicken on top but I let her try it before hand and she didnt want to eat it -_- I tried balogna, and some other meats but shes a picky little one and wouldnt eat any of it. I like to give her something special one day out of the year, but she wouldnt accept it. lol.



















EDIT:
Oh I almost forgot.
I drew this cartoon of Buddy.
Im afraid to color it. Cos I will probably mess it up by coloring it.
Ahh well maybe I will trace it. So then if I mess up I wouldnt lose the drawing. lol.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I downloaded a new photo editor called Photo Scape.
Im having so much fun with it xD


(notice the grass)
BEFORE:












AFTER:


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

That's cool. I took a pic like this of my border terrier once. He was dressed in a cowboy hat and next to a pumpkin. He hated dressing up at first but now he dives into his sweaters on cold days.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> That's cool. I took a pic like this of my border terrier once. He was dressed in a cowboy hat and next to a pumpkin. He hated dressing up at first but now he dives into his sweaters on cold days.


 
Haha awww  
I remember putting my jackets on Malachi 
My mom said we can let Buddy's hair grow out a little for winter.


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

What happend to teeny again?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

megacoolguy10 said:


> What happend to teeny again?


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112803


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't dress the big dogs. I tryed once and my shepard tryed to eat the shirt -_-


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Picked up two of my free 8 x 10 inch photo prints from walgreens..

I got the one of Buddy standing in front of the tree and the other is the original version of my avatar. I like seeing my photography on a wall rather than just on a computer screen 

The freebie is good today only if anyone wants to check it out here


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Working on a painting! Its been a long time since ive painted at home.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I love your journal! BTW, you use photoscape too? It's the only program I use for photo editing.  :lol:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> I love your journal! BTW, you use photoscape too? It's the only program I use for photo editing.  :lol:


Thanks! 
And yes I love photo scape!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Buddy is so cute... >.< No school for me on Mon. And Tues.  Your journal is so interesting. How's Patrick? He's my fav of your cats.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I love all of these "thebetta" names. We are like our own little crew LOL. Teeney I hope you decide to do Photography in college. You have the talent.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Buddy is so cute... >.< No school for me on Mon. And Tues.  Your journal is so interesting. How's Patrick? He's my fav of your cats.


 Are you in Virgina too same here.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No, I'm in MD. But Hurricane Sandy is here, and it's going to get worse.. :\ The rain and winds are heavy, too. Looks like TTB didn't get much of this storm!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Patrick is good
We have some wind and it is FREEEEEZING.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh close though and Shirley what are those animals in your avatar?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Patrick is good
> We have some wind and it is FREEEEEZING.


Yay!  You're so lucky.. It gets cold in FL? I'm an idiot. c:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Not as cold as here and I have to spend like seven minutes waiting for the bus and I always were shorts.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Choclate
My avatar is some kind of butterflies but I am not sure what kind. They are landed on orange slices. I went to this garden place and they had a butterfly room. I took a couple of butterfly pics. It was a conservatory. Really neat place. I hope you are doing okay in the hurricane.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We are and I love your avatar.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> We are and I love your avatar.


Thank you! I had a lot of fun taking the pics. It was a really neat place. Glad you guys are okay.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Powers starting to flicker a bit and wind is real strong then real soft and thank you.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yay!  You're so lucky.. It gets cold in FL? I'm an idiot. c:


Well we have a cold front coming through and it's been in the 50s.

And yes, florida does get cold. During winter we get down into the 30s. Not as bad as it was when i lived up north but its still not a comfy temperature! LOL


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Happy Halloween everyone!
I can't go trick or treating because my dad said I am too old for that. :/
So I get to stay home while everyone else trick or treats.. But thats okay. More freedom when nobody is home ;-)


Oh, and my mom had the front door open to let in some fresh air (it is super cold in the morning but it gets a bit warmer in the afternoon) so my cat went out into the front screened in area and sat on the bench.
I took this oppurtunirty to take pictures of him. The reason I dont usually get many pictures of my cats is because I prefer the clear pictures taken in natural lighting. But since they are indoor only, it makes it more difficult.

Here is Patrick.


















YAWNING LOL


















And last one..
Baby is my other cat. Shes afraid of the world, so she didnt want to come out into the screened in area. So she just sat there and creeped on Patrick. xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK. :] Patrick!! He's adorable. :3 But Baby is, too. (; I'm not going trick or treating either, it's too cold. But I'd like free candy, and FULL BARS!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

It's hard to take good photos of black cats but you aced it! What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

You are very talented Teeney. Not many can do that well taking pics. They are great.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> It's hard to take good photos of black cats but you aced it! What kind of camera do you have?


Thanks guys!
It's a Kodak c182


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You would love my mom she is great with cameras too.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Today after school I met up with my friend and I brought DeeOhjee and buddy to play with her dog. She has a yorkie. It was fun and I'm exhausted now 

Tomorrow my mom, siblings and I are going to sea world again! 
I'm working on Sunday too.
So I won't be online much this weekend.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I went to the one in california loved the starfish garden and the polar bear and beluga exibits.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lj


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Whats that mean?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Look who is growing up fast! Now 4 1/2 months old.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What kind of dog is that yorky terrier? He is adorible.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What kind of dog is that yorky terrier? She is adorible.


Yep he is a yorkshire terrier.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Where did you get him?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Where did you get him?


My parents bought him from a breeder :/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A responsible breeder?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> A responsible breeder.


 
I wish.
I tried to tell my dad what a reputable breeder was and he told me to get off my high horse. so...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am sorry for your dog that breeder might have hurt him. You need to have a serous talk to your dad.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am sorry for your dog that breeder might have hurt him. You need to have a serous talk to your dad.


Not necessarily, a reputable breeder just breeds for health. They breed champion show dogs (since their traits are desired) an do genetic health testing
A back yard breeder doesn't mean that they physically harm the dog. 
Lol omg a serious talk with my dad.
Well. I'm not his mother so. xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My dog comes from a great breeder.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> My dog comes from a great breeder.


Okay I never said it didnt.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was just sharing my expiernces.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

We got down our christmas stuff and I found this ornament I made two years ago of Malachi's paw.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Daw


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys. It's been awhile since I've been online.

So my parents had me go to a counselor. And I was really nervous at first but I feel really happy now, and I really like her. We talked about like practically my life story and it got to talking about how my dad takes away animals from me when he is mad, and she told me that it's the opposite of what should be done. She said that I should go back to the shelter so now I get to go every weekend again! And she was kind of disturbed when I told her about what happened to Teeney & she told my mom that doing something to emotionally hurt me is not going to help me. 
So anyways, I don't think I'd get another betta even with my dad understanding these things just because I'd still worry that one day he'd get mad and would disregard her advice and it'd happen again. 
But I have been looking into possibly adopting a hamster as a pet, wether or not my parents will approve of that, I'm not sure. But since my dad would see more value in it than he would in a fish then I feel it'd be okay.

Other updates on buddy... He is 6 months old now. On Monday HES going to the vet to get bloodworm done, and next month HES getting neutered & has some baby teeth that need to be removed.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Good to see you again Teeney. I am glad you got into therapy. It worked wonders for me. I got taken out after I showed enough improvement and have done better. It's going to do you some real good.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Crazy that its been 7 months without Teeney.. and Malachi. I miss them so much. I decided that one day I'd like to have a fish room, full of bettas as well as turtles, newts,etc. Cant wait lol.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

(((teeney)))


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> (((teeney)))


 lol what?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

teeneythebetta said:


> lol what?


thats a virtual ((hug)) for you


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> thats a virtual ((hug)) for you


 lol wow I feel dumb now haha Ive missed you all :-D


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

We have missed you too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We missed you, too. One day you'll have that fishroom with all kinds of aquatic life.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

hey guys  I got bored so I decided to log on here, I see I haven't been on for 2 months! 

Back in April I got my permit.. which was fun at first. I got to practice a lot for the first two weeks but then my mom kind of didn't want to take me to drive so I haven't drove since april.. haha
It has been a busy summer for me so far though.. The shelter offered me a job for summer, so I work there on Tuesdays, Wednesdays & Thursdays.. and I still volunteer on Sundays.. I always thought my first job would be something I'd dread like a fast food place or something so I am so happy to have gotten one that I can really enjoy what I do. I have also started taking a prerequisite to college algebra at my local community college, Mondays and Wednesday nights.. I kind of miss the summers I'm used to though, just lazy nothing.. haha but I guess its good to have something to get me out of the house...

I do spend a lot of time online though, still a big fan of 1D however I have recently been really loving a band that is touring with them (5 seconds of summer) They aren't like one direction though; they aren't that bubble gum pop type, more pop-rock.. I've also become really obsessed with youtubers (janoskians, jack & finn, caspar lee, sam pepper, etc) not sure if anyone else shares my obsessions with me? aha

Anything happen around the forum lately? I'd love to start logging on more but I'm not sure how that'll go since I haven't really retained any of the care knowledge I had learned before..  missed you all


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you're back and hope to see more of you.  I'm glad you got a job you like.


----------

